# R. Scott Clark interview on "God's Eternal Decree"



## N. Eshelman (Aug 17, 2017)

R. Scott Clark was kind enough to join The Jerusalem Chamber to discuss chapter three of the Westminster Confession of Faith, "Of God's Eternal Decree." This interview was helpful on many levels. 

Feel free to share it. 

https://jerusalemchamber.com/2017/08/16/special-episode-interview-with-dr-r-scott-clark/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jw (Aug 17, 2017)

Y'all met in London??!?!???!!!!


----------

